
How do I get help for an open source project? - nickthemagicman
https://github.com/nkiermaier/dyalikeblags
======
nickthemagicman
I have a pretty cool project I'm working on I think people will like and will
be useful.

How does one find technical rails help for an open source project? (I want to
kick monologues ass)

I needz rails help. Plz.

~~~
benologist
Your readme doesn't really make it very clear what your project is, there's
also no other documentation. You need to sell your project to the developer
visitors and make it easy to participate.

